# IML R-andro and 4-andro lean gainer log



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 23, 2021)

I started this one today because I couldn't wait. This isn't sponsored I just wanted to continue working on getting my bench back.

When I did the oral R-andro log, I was benching in the 300+ realm quite regularly. Repair of the torn pec is coming along well. Of course the sponsored Gear cream log helped a lot and I appreciate getting to do it.

Started with 3 pumps of R-andro and 3 pumps of 4-andro also. I'm also using my own epi(100 mg) concoction in a pump spray bottle also. I'll tell more details Monday.
Today's workout:
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
155 X5
160 X5
165 X5
170 X5
175 X5
Incline flies:
25s X8  G8
25s X 8
25s X8
Cable crossovers:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
V bar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10


----------



## REHH (Apr 24, 2021)

Epi? Epistane? Interesting...You made your own oral or topical?


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 26, 2021)

REHH said:


> Epi? Epistane? Interesting...You made your own oral or topical?


transdermal. It basically epi, Salvo and 91% alcohol in a pump spray bottle. Dosed like 100 mgs per 50 pumps. I'm dividing it all to 2 applications per day.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 26, 2021)

This is definitely a feel good stack. Kinda reminds of the way I feel on test prop.
The workouts will be:
Monday- leg day
Wednesday- back & bis
Friday- chest chest & tris

Delts and abs are in there too. Just kinda here and there.

Diet will be CKD with dextrose/glucose pre and peri workout.

  I will be taking 300 mgs of ALA along with my pre-workout. The pwo will contain 45 grams of dextrose, 25 grams of whey, citrulline and various cholinergics.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 26, 2021)

Epiandrosterone


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 26, 2021)

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
185 X8
185 X6
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Seated calf raises:
125 X 25 toes mid
125 X 25 toes in
125 X 25 toes out


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 28, 2021)

Missed cardio yesterday.
Today's workout:

     Rack deadlifts:
185 X8
255 X5
275 X3
305 X1
Stiff leg deads:
225 X5
225 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X 9  G9
120 X9
1Precor seated rows:
100 X10
100 X10
100 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X    10,10
20 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
100 X10
100 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 30, 2021)

I did an on the bike Thursday. Legs were still sore. 
Fridays workout:
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
160 X5
165 X5
175 X5
180 X5
185 X5
Incline bench:
115 X8
135 X6
95 X10
Incline flies:
25s X  8G8
25s X 8
Cable crossovers:
80 X10
90 X8
100 X6
V bar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
       21    G21
       21
       21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 3, 2021)

Don't ask me why but I did 10 sets of feet forward squats today.
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
185 X8
205 X6
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 5, 2021)

Did one hour on stationary yesterday.
I flipped bench to Wednesday cuz I want squats and deads more days apart.
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
165 X5
170 X5
180 X5
185 X5
185 X5
Incline bench:
95 X10
115 X8
135 X6
Incline flies:
25s X8 G8
25s X 8
Cable crossovers:
80 X10
90 X8
100 X6
V bar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
       21     G21
       21
       21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 7, 2021)

Hour on stationary yesterday.
Did back & bis today
Deadlifts:
185 X9
255 x5
255 X5
275 X3
295X 2
305 X1
Stiff leg deads:
225 X5
225 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X 10  G10
120 X10
Precor seated rows:
100 X10
100 X10
100 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X 10,10   R&L
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
100 X10
100 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 10, 2021)

Wasn't feeling it today but got this done anyway.
In the rack squats:
135 X8
185 X6
235 X5
235 X5
Feet forward squats:
225 X5
225 X5
Seated leg curls:
80 X  10G10
80 X10
80 X10
Leg ext:
120 X10
120 X10
120 X10
Seated calf raises:
Mid 125 X20     G20
In 125 X20
Out 125 X20
Precor ab machine:
100 X15
100 X15
100 X15


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 12, 2021)

Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
165 X5
170 X5
180 X5
185 X5
185 X5
Incline bench:
95 X10
115 X8
135 X6
Precor flies:
80 X10    
80 X10
Cable crossovers:
70 X10
80 X8
90 X6
Vbar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Knee ups
     21        G21
     21
     21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 14, 2021)

This kinda seems like long workout. Maybe I'll mix it up a bit.  Wasn't bad just seemed to take awhile. Love how I feel on the R-andro tho.
Back & bis:
Deadlifts:
185 X8
255 X5
275 X5
295 X 3
305 X2
315 X1
Stiff leg deads:
225 X5
225 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10  G10
120 X10
Precor seated rows:
100 X10
100 X10
100 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X  10  R&L
25 X10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
110 X10
110 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
50 X15
35 X13 haha high rep didn't happen


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 17, 2021)

I started taking 300 mgs alpha gpc with my pre-workout today. Besides the focus, this also causes a GH pulse by inhibiting somatostatin. The fact I already take dream and grow helps it even more. I also get another pulse post workout by taking 2500 mgs of kratom postworkout on an empty stomach.
Taking some ALA along with my pre-workout which has carbs and protein and creatine in it. Helping with the weight gain and leverage thing. 
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
185 X8
205 X6
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 19, 2021)

I planned on going back to free weight bench after I reached 5X5 with 185 on the bench on the stack plate.
I was all over the 62-65yr old 181 lb bench record when I tore my pec and am going to try to get it back.
Looks like some cruzing might have to happen. Should get the 185 for 5X5 next bench session.
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
170 X5
185 X5
185 X5
185 X5
185 X5
Incline bench:
95 X10
115 X8
135 X6
Precor flies:
80 X10
80 X10
Cable crossovers:
70 X10
80 X8 
90 X6
Vbar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Knee ups
       21     G21
       21
       21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 21, 2021)

I did my cardio yesterday by walking up and down the hills around here for an hour. Some of them are pretty steep so it got intense.
Today's workout:
Back & bis:
Deadlifts:
185 X8
265 X5
275 X5
295 X 3
305 X2
315 X1
Stiff leg deads:
225 X5
225 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10  G10
120 X10
Precor seated rows:
105 X10
105 X10
105 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X  10,10 R&L
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls:
110 X10
110 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
65 X10
35 X20 got my burn that time


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 25, 2021)

Tried to flip bench day to Monday yesterday and international bench day got in the way. I did 2 sets of 5 with 170 accidentally anyway so it got turned into a 10 set volume bench day.

I did the hour cardio thing today and walked up and down hills. The intensity varies all the way through. So it was good cardio. I just hope it doesn't mess with leg day tomorrow. Legs get sore in weird places from this.

Mondays workout:
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X9
170 X5
170 X5 in wrong hole 
185 X5
 215 X3
 230 X1 
135 X12
135 X10
135 X10
135 X10
Precor flies:
80 X10
80 X10
Vbar pushdowns:
110 X10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext:
65 X10
65 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
70 X10
60 X10
Precor ab:
100 X17
100 X17
100 X 17


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 26, 2021)

Legs were a bit sore from going up and down hills for cardio so I took it easier.
Had to push the ab work down some too because I already did these Monday. Going to deload a bit when I do pct anyway. 
Feet forward squats:
135 X8
185 X6
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Seated leg curls:
80 X 10 G10
80 X10
80 X10
Leg ext:
120 X10
120 X10
120 X10
Seated calf raises:
Mid 125 X20   G20
In 125 X20
Out 125 X20
Precor ab machine:
100 X12G17
100 X12
100 X12


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (May 29, 2021)

This is the last of this log. I have to do a bit of a review of the td R-andro. This is very nice feel good compound. Kinda reminds me of how you feel on test prop or base.
Very good for strength along with a harding effect. Kinda like epi but better.

I'm going to deload a bit whatever I do next. Deadlifts get painful because of the hip fractures that I had in the wreck. I will probably drop deads and focus on lats for my back work.

Highly recommend R-andro and be sure to use a test base or some 4-andro with it.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2022)

REHH said:


> Epi? Epistane? Interesting...You made your own oral or topical?


I made a topical. Super R-Andro Cream – IronMag Labs


----------

